# SALE: NST and NEUSPEED Lightweight Pulley Kits from $119.95 with free shipping!



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

In stock and ready to ship at MJM are both the NST and *NEUSPEED* Lightweight Crank Pulley Kits for your Golf (MK6) Rabbit, Jetta, or Beetle 2.5L! By going to a lighter crank pulley, you slightly increase your throttle response, giving your 5-cylinder quicker revving characteristics. A pulley upgrade isn't a seat-of-the-pants type modification like a big set of cams, or even forced induction, but an honest 5-7 crank horsepower can be seen with a lightweight crank pulley. More than anything, though, the difference will be felt immediately with your throttle response and quicker revs.

All pulleys are made from 6061 T6 aluminum and hard anodized for durability. Pulleys are available in the anodized colors below and will include new OEM accessory belt. Click either photo to be taken directly to our site to buy or for more info. These are IN STOCK and READY TO SHIP (limited quantities available). 

- Red (NST)
- Blue (NST)
- Gray (NST)
- Black (*NEUSPEED*)

*$149.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*NST PULLEY KITS ARE AVAILABLE IN CHARCOAL GRAY, RED, OR BLUE, AND ARE ON SALE FOR $119.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!*​


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Click HERE for more info or to buy the NST Lightweight Crank Pulley!


----------



## olletsocmit (Nov 9, 2010)

What exactly do these do? I was interested in buying one. I have heard you get decent HP gains. How come not many people are doing this upgrade at all. What do you loose for gaining the extra HP, slower fans for AC/Heat?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

olletsocmit said:


> What exactly do these do? I was interested in buying one. I have heard you get decent HP gains. How come not many people are doing this upgrade at all. What do you loose for gaining the extra HP, slower fans for AC/Heat?


 The "feel" and "gain" of lightweight pulleys are similar to that of a lighter flywheel. You'll feel an improvement in throttle response and revability (if that's a word), but not the seat-of-the-pants gain of a turbo or set of cams, etc. As to why people aren't doing these a lot - I think the answer would be that not of a lot of people are modifying 2.5L cars in general. We've sold a 'decent' amount of these, but granted nothing like our VR6, 2.0T or 1.8T pulley sales. Again, not enough people are modifying the 2.5L cars like they are other VAG motors.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Bump for a product that works as advertised. Noticable gains at low RPM from a stop.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

I've heard these add some noticeable rattle and vibration in the cabin? Any truth behind this? This might very well be my next purchase.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I've heard these add some noticeable rattle and vibration in the cabin? Any truth behind this? This might very well be my next purchase.


 A lighter (balanced) pulley will not give your cabin vibrations of any kind.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

void warranty? 
I'v always been told its not a great idea to mess with the crank pulley as it is the heart of your motor and volkswagen prob did a lot of R/D when building this motor.


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

What is the install like? Easy 2 bolts?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

fir3start3r said:


> What is the install like? Easy 2 bolts?


Yes, installation is very easy (for anyone even remotely mechanically inclined).


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

does it have a harmonic dampner like the stock pulley?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

hop2it said:


> does it have a harmonic dampner like the stock pulley?


These pulleys replace them. The picture will show _exactly_ what the pulleys look like!


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

ive heard mixed reviews about pulleys as far as hp gains..would you guys hapen to have dyno results?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

bunnyfufu said:


> ive heard mixed reviews about pulleys as far as hp gains..would you guys hapen to have dyno results?


No dynos available for the 2.5L cars; sorry. Again, lightweight pulleys are not going to give you seat-of-the-pants type gains that other modifications will and actual raw horsepower and torque gains are minimal. Lightweight pulleys are beneficial in improving throttle response and quicker revs.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No dynos available for the 2.5L cars; sorry. Again, lightweight pulleys are not going to give you seat-of-the-pants type gains that other modifications will and actual raw horsepower and torque gains are minimal. Lightweight pulleys are beneficial in improving throttle response and quicker revs.


yea i wasnt expecting 40hp gains but a solid 5 would be good considering the price.ill have to save up some cash and try one out


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Is it available without a belt?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Audi4u said:


> Is it available without a belt?


The NST Pulleys are (they do not include belt - we throw them in), while the NEUSPEED Pulleys come with belt from NEUSPEED.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

MJM Autohaus said:


> The NST Pulleys are (they do not include belt - we throw them in), while the NEUSPEED Pulleys come with belt from NEUSPEED.


Just to make sure I understand, your kit includes a belt, but the price of the kit is the same with or without the belt.

119$ with or without belt?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Audi4u said:


> Just to make sure I understand, your kit includes a belt, but the price of the kit is the same with or without the belt.
> 
> 119$ with or without belt?


Correct.


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No dynos available for the 2.5L cars; sorry. Again, lightweight pulleys are not going to give you seat-of-the-pants type gains that other modifications will and actual raw horsepower and torque gains are minimal. Lightweight pulleys are beneficial in improving throttle response and quicker revs.


Gotta be "that" guy. If you have never dyno'd the product on our engine, how are you able to claim an honest 5-7hp gain at the crank? I've been on the fence for one of these for a while now.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

PlatinumMKV said:


> Gotta be "that" guy. If you have never dyno'd the product on our engine, how are you able to claim an honest 5-7hp gain at the crank? I've been on the fence for one of these for a while now.


It's okay, you can be "that guy", as your question is a good one. Maybe we should have re-worded that; we (at MJM) do not have a dyno sheet we can post. *NEUSPEED*, the manufacturer of the pulleys, the largest performance parts manufacturer in the world for watercooled Volkswagen bolt-on and aftermarket parts, whom we've yet to "catch" here at MJM misrepresenting their products, claim these numbers directly at www.neuspeed.com


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

Works for me :thumbup:


----------



## bryce917 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Installation and Compatibility*

I have a completely stock 2008 Rabbit. This lightweight pulley kit and a Neuspeed CAI might end up being my first aftermarket purchases for the Rabbit. In regards to the lightweight pulley, how difficult is it to install on my own and how compatible is it with other upgrades? If I look to add a turbo in a year or two, or do some other upgrades, is a lightweight pulley going to be a problem?
I know that 6061 T6 Aluminum is strong stuff, but in my mind I still equate "lightweight" with less strength, and I just want to make sure that's not the case.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

bryce917 said:


> I have a completely stock 2008 Rabbit. This lightweight pulley kit and a Neuspeed CAI might end up being my first aftermarket purchases for the Rabbit. In regards to the lightweight pulley, how difficult is it to install on my own and how compatible is it with other upgrades? If I look to add a turbo in a year or two, or do some other upgrades, is a lightweight pulley going to be a problem?
> I know that 6061 T6 Aluminum is strong stuff, but in my mind I still equate "lightweight" with less strength, and I just want to make sure that's not the case.


They're not very difficult to install (obviously, dependent upon how mechanically inclined you are). If you can change a belt or do shocks, you can knock it out. And yes, a pulley is "compatible" with other modifications, be it naturally-aspirated ones or if you decide to go with forced induction. It's listed in this thread what a lightweight pulley does to your motor.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

Does this effect how strong things like the AC work? I've heard that things like underdrive pulleys or lightweight decrease the strength of the AC.


----------



## jarome (Jul 9, 2011)

these fit on the 11 jetta sedan?
i know its listed up up top, but a bunch of products seem to exclude the new sedan


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

redrbt2.5 said:


> Does this effect how strong things like the AC work? I've heard that things like underdrive pulleys or lightweight decrease the strength of the AC.


Your A/C will not work any differently or be any less effective with a lightweight crank pulley.



jarome said:


> these fit on the 11 jetta sedan?
> i know its listed up up top, but a bunch of products seem to exclude the new sedan


Yes, they fit all 2.5L cars, both Rabbit and Jetta (nothing has changed in that respect on that motor).


----------



## terrybullwon (Aug 29, 2011)

This will not work on a in line five cylinder motor correct?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

redrbt2.5 said:


> Does this effect how strong things like the AC work? I've heard that things like underdrive pulleys or lightweight decrease the strength of the AC.



underdrive pulleys do decrease the speed at which the accessories run hence the name underdrive. But a common misconception is on the crank pulley (which these are) they are simply lighter, same outer diameter.

I do have a question thought. What is the weight savings over stock pulley?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> I do have a question thought. What is the weight savings over stock pulley?


?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> I do have a question thought. What is the weight savings over stock pulley?


*??*


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

pm sent...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

*I HAVE SENT YOU TWO PMs PLEASE READ THEM!!!!! I HAVE SAID THE SAME THING ON THIS THREAD! PLEASE RESPOND*

thank you.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

you have just lost my business. thank you for not responding.


----------



## mdkraus13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you install these from the top or do you need the car on a lift? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Is this system compatible with the 2011 Golf 2.5L? Also, what does this affect regarding the warranty? Im interested in getting one as well.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

It should be compatible but dont quote me on that


----------

